# Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht



## botfly (27. Oktober 2013)

*Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir gestern für die Win7-Neuinstallation einen bootfähigen USB-Stick erstellt. Habe dies in meinem alten System - Win XP Pro - gemacht. Verwendet habe ich die Version 3.2 vom Samsung Magician, so wie es mir die SSD-Service-Hotline von Samsung geraten hatte.

Nun wollte ich gerade *den neuen Rechner* mit dem USB-Stick starte - vorher hatte ich die Bootreihenfolge entsprechend eingestellt - und jetzt kommt nur eine Meldung 

*HDD EBIOS
no operating system*

Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich machen kann?

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Ich hatte das Problem beim Notebook auch,du brauchst den usb stick und eine Uefi Partition auf der SSD. 

Anwenden eines Windows-Abbilds auf UEFI-basierte Computer
FAQ zu UEFI, BIOS, GUID Partition Table (GPT) und Master Boot Record | WindowsPro

 Ich vermute das ist dein Problem ,vor allem wenn es sich um einen Komplettrechner wie mein Asus F201 handelt.


----------



## botfly (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Habe den Stick nochmal auf einem anderen Win7-System neu erstellt. Merkwürdigerweise zeigte mir Win7 den unter WinXP erstellten Stick als nicht formatiert an, aber na ja, egal.

So: Habe also mit dem neu erstellten Stiick den neuen Rechner gebootet und da bot sich mir der im Anhang zu sehende Bildschirm. Das ist kein verwackeltes Foto, das ist der *unlesbare Screen*, so wie er mir angezeigt wird.

Keine Ahnung, was ich jetzt machen soll. Ich will immer noch die SSD per secure erase in den Werkzustand zurückversetzen.


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Die Anzeige kommt öfters vor, hab ich auch.
Eine Lösung hab ich dafür aber noch nicht finden können.
Hast du die Möglichkeit den Bildschirm auf eine iGPU anzustecken?


----------



## botfly (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du die Möglichkeit den Bildschirm auf eine iGPU anzustecken?



Nein, leider nicht. Habe einen Xeon 1240 u. eine dedizierte Grafikkarte.


----------



## botfly (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Bringt es was, eine bootfähige DVD zu erstellen, statt einen USB-Stick?


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Nein, hab ich ausprobiert.
Du kannst einen Secure Erase aber über ein anderes Programm starten.
Use GParted to secure erase SSD - G.SKILL TECH FORUM


----------



## botfly (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Ist das *sicher*?! Kann ich da auch wirklich keinen Schaden verursachen? Ich wollte mich eigentlich auf die herstellereigenen Programme beschränken ...


----------



## botfly (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Nochmal eine Frage: Ich habe ja noch eine zweite SSD, die müsste eigentlich "jungfräulich sein". Sie war zwar bei der Erstinstallation angeschlossen, habe aber nichts mit ihr gemacht. Wenn ich die SSDs wechsle, auf der jungfräulichen das OS installe, kann ich dann anschließend über die aktuelle Vers. des Samsung Magician die andere SSD in Win7 secure erasen?


----------



## Abductee (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Über Windows geht das ohne Probleme.


----------



## botfly (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Hallo zusammen,

habe beide SSDs im Gehäuse (zwei mal Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB), auf beiden ist mittlerweile ein Win7 installiert. Ich will jetzt endlich beide SSDs wieder in den Werkszustand zurückversetzen. Beim Starten von Secure Erase kam die im Anhang zu sehende Anzeige.

Kann ich ohne Schaden an der Hardware anzurichten, die beschriebenen Schritte anwenden und dann secure erase aus Win7 heraus machen?


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Jop, da passiert nichts.
Du darfst nur nicht die SSD abstecken wo das Betriebssystem drauf ist.

Das abstecken für den Secur Erase ist übrigens auch bei Intel, OCZ, Kingston, etc.. ein ganz normaler Vorgang.


----------



## botfly (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Habe jetzt mittlerweile von Samsungs SSD-Service die Mitteilung, dass der Samsung Magician einen Softwarefehler für Intels H87-Chips aufweist. Ich kriege die SSDs einfach nicht gelöscht. Das Abstecken hilft nicht. Habe die eine der beiden SSDs jetzt in einem anderen Win7-System angeschlossen, den aktuellen Magician installiert und dort versucht, die SSD zu löschen. Da bekomme ich die Meldung, dass die SSD 'frozen' ist. 

Jemand eine Idee, was ich jetzt machen kann? An GParted traue ich mich nicht ran. Habe Angst, mir die SSDs kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Das Secure Erase ist nicht wirklich was Herstellspezifisches, das funktionert bei jeder SSD.

So restaurieren Sie Ihre SSD - com!-Magazin


----------



## botfly (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Hallo Abductee,

kann es sein, dass secure erase in meinem BIOS geblockt wird? Lese in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel gerade:



> Manches BIOS blockiert aus Sicherheitsgründen das Secure-Erase-Kommando. Prüfen Sie, ob das bei Ihrer SSD der Fall ist. Dazu starten Sie ein Terminal — etwa über die Taskleiste — und geben dort den Befehl sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda ein, wobei Sie sda gegebenenfalls durch die korrekte Angabe Ihrer SSD ersetzen. Lautet eine Zeile in der Ausgabe „not frozen“, ist alles in Ordnung.



Ich hatte ja gerade in dem anderen Win7-System die Meldung, dass die SSD 'frozen' ist ...


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Die SSD ist *immer* gesperrt, erst das abstecken vom Strom, 5sec warten und dann wieder anstecken entsperrt sie.


----------



## botfly (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die SSD ist *immer* gesperrt, erst das abstecken vom Strom, 5sec warten und dann wieder anstecken entsperrt sie.


Ok. Genau das hat bei mir ja nicht funktioniert ...


----------



## botfly (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Samsung 840 EVO - Bootfähiger USB-Stick funktioniert nicht*

Habe mir gerade das ISO von GParted gebrannt, aber der Rechner startet nicht von der bootfähigen CD ...


----------

